# Curing the Pushy Horse



## GwenD (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

Natural horsemanship trainer, Gord Searle, just posted a fantastic video on curing the pushy horse. It quite long - about 60 minutes - but it's worth every minute. Amazing what he does with a horse that doesn't respect personal space. A must see for anyone that has a horse that needs a manners upgrade.

Working Towards the Horse You Want - Part I - Natural Horsemanship - Video Display :: neighbay.ca

Enjoy.

Gwen


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Def. going to watch this tonight. My horse has been super pushy sice I got him back from being leased out


----------



## GwenD (Feb 13, 2012)

Some folks may have experience with Gord's techniques, but I have to say that this was new to me and I was amazed at how well it works! It's very detailed and gives you each step systematically.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

The video link is dead, if anyone knows of a current link for the video would you please post it here,


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

NM, I found the current link it is at.

Gord Searle - YouTube


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

It's kind of amazing to me how someone cam complicate such a simple lesson. <shrug>


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Do tell??


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Pushy horses are not hard to handle or fix. When dealing with a pushy horse - carry a whip. If he steps in your space, WHACK. Problem solved. They learn quickly.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I follow Clinton Anderson's methods, never heard of this guy but Iwill watch the vid to see how he is....thanks for posting....


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This guy is an idiot too. Great way to get a high headed horse that will decide humans are all idiots.

Same thing as if I needed to get you to move in aisle, do you want me slapping you, or nicely indicating I need to get by.l



Wonder how many will fall for this one?

Your attitude is what "fixes" a pushy horse. Which more than likely the human has taught to behave this way.

And whoever had the idea of jiggling/wiggling/hitting a horse in the head area to get them to back up, had that rope tied around their neck, with other end lashed to tree limb, so I could kick the chair out from under them.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Can someone at least fly spray the horse? Dang.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pushy horse*

i have taught quincy to walk past his feed bowl and hay net and stand parralel to the other side wall and i ask him to stand and ask him for his head and remove his head collar and i can hold him there with one thinger i ask him to stand and then i say ok go and eat and he walks to his feed bowl and eats i have educated him he is 16 hh and i dont like pushy horses i like well manord ones and i treat him with respect as he does to me.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Palomine said:


> This guy is an idiot too. Great way to get a high headed horse that will decide humans are all idiots.
> 
> Same thing as if I needed to get you to move in aisle, do you want me slapping you, or nicely indicating I need to get by.l
> 
> ...



LOL. 
It's a wanna be Pat Parelli.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

After the misspelling of guarantee I was already turned off from this video. And then the fact that he stepped on the lead rope and she twirled around him. Even 6 year olds and our camp program learn to coil the rope up correctly and to never drag it :/


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I watched some of the videos. Not bad, much the same as many of the other clinicians with perhaps a less assertive approach.


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Rope halter and time is what fixed my horse from being pushy. 3 days of ground work with him and he is the sweetest boy. And every time I take him out of the stall/ pasture I don't let him get pushy. If he tries anything he gets a quick respect lesson.


----------



## searle gord (Mar 31, 2011)

*Knowledge comes because of exposure to different ideass*

I would like to try and clarify a couple of things. One, I am under no illusion that I know everything, and learn more with each and every day. Two, we do what we do with the clinics, demos and videos to help people and their horses. Not so people do it our way. The information is there to provoke thought.


I personally believe, watch and listen to everyone, then take what works for you and your horse, leave the rest behind. It is in doing this that makes us better horse people. If we restrict our selves to just one style, or are to busy passing judgement, then it is your horse that looses out. 


I have always found these forums fascinating. They are very much like a busy boarding stable for their social dynamics. Those same dynamics, have made great stables and can also destroy them. The more diversity in the stables the stronger the stables. You need both Western and English riders, show people and trail riders. 


What happens in some cases, is you get a group of people that believe their way is the only way. Their style is the best, their opinion is the only one that counts. If anyone does not tow the line, they are belittled, laughed at, discussed behind their backs, ostracized and more. In the end, those who refuse to fit the mold, leave looking for a more inviting environment. I have talked with stable owners, who have had to close their doors because of these types driving away their clientele.


These people are just another type of bully. They tend to be aggressively opinionated and more. Quick to put others down, telling everyone how it is. Please, don't let these types stop you from exploring different options. Be your own person, make your own decision and stop worrying what everyone else is thinking. I promise you, you will be happier for it, and better informed.


If I help but one person, one horse from ending up going for slaughter, because no one can handle it. I will be happy. I will not stop doing what I am doing because someone feels the need to call me and idiot.




Humbly yours


Gord Searle


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Fair enough and well said.

I'm in the watch and observe everything and take what works for you and your horse camp. I'll check out the video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not seeing "idiot" here. there are things he does that are different, such as using a heavy connecting hardward under the chin, something my own trainer eschews. And I am not of the camp that ever lunges a horse with while standing still in the middle, but I don't see idiocy here at all. 

I think he is doing a good job, and to do this and make detailed explanations of exactly why you do this or that, in real time, is not easy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Palomine said:


> And whoever had the idea of jiggling/wiggling/hitting a horse in the head area to get them to back up, had that rope tied around their neck, with other end lashed to tree limb, so I could kick the chair out from under them.


 
I think that it's not so unusual to use a wiggle of the rope to signal to a horse to back away from the pressure. initially, it may be a wiggle, and it maybe be big enough to hit the horse under the jaw (why I don't like using hard metal hardward there), but the horse will learn to back up soon well before one has to wiggle the rope enough to hit his head. it's training. you use as little as possible and as much as it takes to make a change, then go back to asking with as little as possible. Right? 

I imagine you mean it metaphorically speaking, but the hanging comment is really in bad taste.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Palogal, you always make me laugh! Your responses are so hard-bitten. I guess I have learned to navigate your personality because you are true to it. Sometimes the best horse people seem very black and white because the best horse people ARE black and white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

SG, get a grip. Anyone that can't keep a rope from being tangled around their feet, and has a horse as obviously resentful as this horse in your 6th video so obviously is?

Please.

You have nothing of value to impart. 

Your methods are dangerous, and merely a poor copy of other dangerous methods and idiocy.

As for the WWJJWHACK! method of backing a horse up? No reason for that to ever be done if backing up is what human is asking for. And definitely counterproductive with a horse competed in SMS for instance, and does not work well with hot blood horses period.

At least you don't giggle, but I don't see much difference between you and RG.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Palogal, you always make me laugh! Your responses are so hard-bitten. I guess I have learned to navigate your personality because you are true to it. Sometimes the best horse people seem very black and white because the best horse people ARE black and white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to be or service  I train and ride a lot of different horses and it seems to me, the horse needs black and white from me. Horses understand fairness. He knows that whack was justified because he knew better and made a bad choice. Its when he doesnt know it was wrong, and catch hell for it, that things go wrong.


----------

